
Tay, Microsoft's AI chatbot, gets a crash course in racism from Twitter - luso_brazilian
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/mar/24/tay-microsofts-ai-chatbot-gets-a-crash-course-in-racism-from-twitter
======
Chilinot
It also has a thing for hitting on people:
[http://www.slate.com/blogs/future_tense/2016/03/23/microsoft...](http://www.slate.com/blogs/future_tense/2016/03/23/microsoft_s_tay_chatbot_for_millennials_is_hilariously_inappropriate_but.html)

------
luso_brazilian
Article intro:

> Attempt to engage millennials with artificial intelligence backfires hours
> after launch, with TayTweets account citing Hitler and supporting Donald
> Trump

Also, bad decision by Microsoft to allow it to honor "repeat after me"
requests.

